# Is there a separate Classifieds Section?: Friend (orig owner) to sell 74 2002 Tii



## TorinoBP88 (Aug 26, 2013)

Is there a separate classifieds section here for vintage BMWs? I dont want to clog up this section of the forum if im posing in the wrong spot.

I have a friend who went to Germany in 1974 and bought a 2002 Tii (US Spec model) and brought it back. He wants to sell it finally (his knees are too bad to sit in such a low car.)

Please email me off line if you would like more information about the car: v8galaxie_at_ Gmail _dot_ com

I have always loved the 2002 Tii's but can not afford to buy it my self right now.

Thanks again, im new to this forum and not sure the rules.


----------



## TorinoBP88 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Sorry I found the classified section: n/m*

M


----------



## mitch komisar (Dec 24, 2013)

I am interested in knowing more.
[email protected]
thanks


----------

